# How to clear ARP Cache



## shebe (Jan 27, 2007)

Good Morning,

When I try to repair my internet connection a box comes up stating it can't do it because the ARP Cache needs to be cleared. Can someone explain what that is and how I go about clearing it?

TIA

WindowsXP


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

This problem happens when the "Remote services" service is enabled.

Go to Start > Run and type in services.msc. You will see a full list of services. Find "Routing and Remote Services" and double left-click it. Stop the service and then disable it. Then try and do the repair.

If you want to read about the protocol in detail check out: http://www.erg.abdn.ac.uk/users/gorry/course/inet-pages/arp.html


----------



## shebe (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you that did the trick!


----------

